# Frog calling videos (terribilis, bicolor, vittatus, tricolor)



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

One of my favorite parts of this hobby is the calls, esp. from my epips and phyllobates. Anyway, everyone has been gearing up as of late so I figured I would post some of my newest videos. Add them if you have them, folks! 

YouTube - Phyllobates terribilis 'Mint' calling/courting

YouTube - Phyllobates vittatus calling

YouTube - Epipedobates tricolor 'Morospunga' calling

YouTube - Group of courting Phyllobates bicolor

YouTube - Phyllobates bicolor male calling to female


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

just awesome. Great videos! thanks!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounds like your vittatus and tricolor were trying to outdo one another. A fantastic chorus, regardless.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> Sounds like your vittatus and tricolor were trying to outdo one another. A fantastic chorus, regardless.


Exactly, Ron. They rarely stop calling and usually the bicolors are also chiming in. Makes for a wonderful chorus (though my wife might disagree).


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

So far only my Leuc calls, and when it does, all the Auratus come out w/ a "WTF" look on their faces, haha.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Great vids, love the Bicolor call!


----------



## plant_geek (Apr 10, 2009)

Calling is one of my favorite parts of frog keeping as well...I even have all my tanks in my livingroom. I watched the video of your E. tricolor calling and was wondering what kind of plant that was with the lacey leaves?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

plant_geek said:


> Calling is one of my favorite parts of frog keeping as well...I even have all my tanks in my livingroom. I watched the video of your E. tricolor calling and was wondering what kind of plant that was with the lacey leaves?


Its a begonia, of some type. 

Yeah, my leucs call as well but not nearly as much as the others.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

you have any azureus calling?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Its a begonia, of some type.


Plant in the center is Begonia bipinnatifida, if that's the one you guys are talking about.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

nathan said:


> you have any azureus calling?


No, seen it but didn't have the camera ready!


----------



## paparu007 (Nov 4, 2009)

I just got a new camera and have tried to record my male azureus calling but the sound on the camera is not loud enough to hear anything. However my male truncatus calls all the time and it sounds pretty cool. Hopefully I can figure out how to get a better sound quality from the camera and post videos soon. 

Also on a side note. I have a plexi top lid with plastic hinges on my truncatus tank. If you open the lid slowly the hinges will squeak. Well a couple nights ago I was opening the lid to check on the frogs and my male truncatus came out to see what the squeaking noise was. We went on for about five minutes or so calling back and forth. he would call and then I would squeak the lid. I thought it was great!

I have way to much free time, but it keeps me happy.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats awesome ! lol Yellow or blue truncs?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great vids. Thanks for posting.


----------



## paparu007 (Nov 4, 2009)

nathan said:


> Thats awesome ! lol Yellow or blue truncs?


They are yellow truncs, and a lot of fun! They always come out to say hi when I am around. They are not as shy as I thought they would be.

I have another funny story about frog calls that proves that I have way to much free time.

Whem I first got my pair of azurues the male would call every day or so (still does). Anyway I knew that people have induced male calling by playing other male calls. I wanted to see if I could impersonate a male azurues call. So I started to buzz and to my surprise he perked up and started to call back. It was great! Does not work all of the time but from time to time he will definitely humor me!


----------



## paparu007 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is a video of my trio of truncatus. The male is doing some calling.
YouTube - D. truncatus calling male


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

dont wanna hijack, just add to Phyllo calling vids...
Female G. Aurotaenia comes a runnin...!

vids :: Aurocallingvids007.flv video by guntert - Photobucket


----------



## i_am_bedford_falls (Nov 23, 2006)

It would be great if we could keep the vids coming. I really enjoy seeing and hearing frogs that I may not have had the chance to see in person. 

Something about seeing them moving as opposed to just pictures makes this thread really exciting.


----------



## paparu007 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is my male D. azureus calling.
YouTube - male D. azureus calling


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

are azureus realy that quiet when they call?


----------



## paparu007 (Nov 4, 2009)

Eric Walker said:


> are azureus realy that quiet when they call?


When I took the video of my male calling I had the lid wide open. The video posted was the fourth take or so before I looked at the previously recorded videos and realized that I could not hear the call through the glass with the lid closed on the camera.

If the room is quite I can hear him from 5 to 10 feet away but it sounds like a cell phone on vibrate.


----------



## Swords (Mar 4, 2009)

Whoa! This is an aspect of frogs I had not yet considered at all. I did not think they could be as loud as they seem in these videos. How loud are they in person? Are they audible from one room to another? Is there a chart or website that describes the loudest to the quietest species?

I live in a condo (with vaulted ceilings = echo) so I can no easier have loud chanting frogs than I could a barking dog or a roaring lion. DO any of you have these in an apt or a bedroom where you sleep? I may like the sounds a lot but neighbors rarely share the same passions!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I used to have tree frog set ups in my bedroom. Most calling was pretty peaceful. Until my Cuban tree frog started calling at 2am. Horrible shrill of a call that was ear piercing. Scared the bejebus out of me.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Some new videos:

YouTube - Male O. pumilio "El Dorado" calling

YouTube - Phyllobates bicolor courting


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Keep the vids coming Stem! I play the bicolor one for my bicolors, and although they have not started calling yet they all come right to the front of the tank. Hopefully it will convince a male (if I have a male) to start calling... 
Any chance you got one of a pepperi?


----------



## BossLady83 (Jan 18, 2010)

ok so my bicolors will do like 2 calls in the morning and that's it. i dunno if i have all males in one tank and all females in another but no mating or courting has been happening and the calling is few and far between so i played your call for them and the ones in the tank that i hear calling from starting jumping around like crazy! but still no calling. argh! keep the vids coming though. i really appreciate them. i've heard my camos once but nothing since. but they still produce so i'm happy. lol


----------



## BossLady83 (Jan 18, 2010)

mr. camo started calling again tonight "after the lights went out" so yeah buddy! and he called once during the million times i played the bicolor calling lol ***SIGH*** i love the rain


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

See below for a few more additions:

YouTube - Male E. tricolor calling

YouTube - Young male A. bassleri trying to call.mpg

YouTube - Male Dendrobates leucomelas calling


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

*New videos*

YouTube - Male Ameerega bassleri calling

YouTube - Male A. bassleri carrying tadpoles

YouTube - Male E. tricolor calling (up close)


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Pretty cool calling videos, watched a bunch of them. I played the leuc one just to mess with mine, the big boy came right out to give his opinion of it haha.

I really like that aurotaenia video, it reminds me of the t-rexs in jurassic park coming through the trees. Looks like she is motivated by sex, not a hunger for jeff goldblum, lol


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

got a good video of the tricolor courting. 

YouTube - E. tricolor wrestling


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

YouTube - stemcellsareawesome's Channel

YouTube - stemcellsareawesome's Channel

YouTube - stemcellsareawesome's Channel

YouTube - stemcellsareawesome's Channel


----------



## baba o'riley (May 9, 2010)

Fantastic stuff, thanks for sharing


----------

